# APR Presents Waterfest 20! July 19th and 20th!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is proud to be the title sponsor of Waterfest 20 for the 13th year in a row! Directly following the show we're the title sponsor of Afterfest, the after waterfest party at the track. Check out the Afterfest site for details!

On July 19th and 20th at Raceway Park in Englishtown NJ, come to the largest VW and Audi show on the east coast and experience all APR has to offer! We'll be on site with a fleet of high horsepower Volkswagen and Audi vehicles featuring many production and development products! Take a tour of the APR paddock, see and touch our supercharger and turbocharger systems in the flesh and spark up a conversation with one of our various Engineers! Also be prepared to take advantage of outstanding deals and free installs on many different items.










*The BFGoodrich Hospitality Lounge*










This year you don't have to wait in the sun and starve while you're getting a free install. BFGoodrich will be providing a lounge for VIPs and APR Install customers with AC, free food and water, video games, and much more! This is just one of the ways we and BFGoodrich like to say "Thank you" to our customers! Be sure to also check out the BFGoodrich MaxR with all his new updates under the hood, inside and out!

*Labor Free Exhaust Installs and Sales Pricing*

This year APR will bring lifts to install APR exhaust systems with free labor!

To reserve your spot, just click here, choose a time and give us your info!










*Labor Free ECU Upgrade Installs and Sales Pricing*

APR's entire ECU catalog will be available and on sales at deeply discounted prices. Simply show up and we'll give you a pass to bring your vehicle in for tuning. No appointment is necessary, we'll upgrade the ECU on the spot and will not charge a cent for labor!










*New Releases!*

Just prior to waterfest, APR will be announcing several new hardware and software releases on some highly anticipated items. Stay tuned for more details!

*Typical Sales Pricing*


Software - Fully loaded ECUs for the price of a retail single program or 10% off on those normally sold fully loaded
Software - Single program only ECUs are $100 or 10% off (whichever is greater)
Hardware - Anywhere from 10%-15% off most items

Please check our website for details typical sales pricing which will also apply at the show. Some exceptions apply

*Extra Special Show Only Pricing*

For those attending the show, we’ll have extra savings above our normal savings, on the following items:


2.0T Intercooler Sale - $899
2.0T HPFP Sale - $799

*Labor Free APR Hardware Installs*

Nearly every item in APR's catalog is on sale from diverter valves all the way up to Stage 3 turbocharger systems! The best part is we'll install the smaller, easy to reach items for free. That means most intakes, DVs, HPFPs and so on! Ask us for details in person.










*Inventory and Payment*

This year marks the largest inventory APR will have on hand in Waterfest history, even topping last year! If the item you're after is not in stock or sold out, don't worry, we'll ship it for free. All major forms of payment are accepted be it cash or credit!










We're excited to see everyone again this year! Go APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

<font size="3">Folks,

7/15/14 is the last day to pre-register for *FREE* exhaust installs at Waterfest!
Please use the following link to get your appointment scheduled with us! If you didn’t get a chance to secure your appointment,
then come see us at Waterfest and the installs will be handled on a “Firs come, first service” basis. 


CLICK HERE FOR YOU EXHAUST-INSTALL RESERVATION












We’re also pleased to announce some great Waterfest 2014 Specials. These specials are for Waterfest only!
Come see us at the booth and relax in the VIP tent while we perform your upgrades to your car!

Feel free to PM, call or email us for more information. 









</p>


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Can't wait to see everyone there!


----------

